# Moving Furniture to Spain help Needed



## richie3487 (Aug 19, 2007)

Can anyone shed some light on the official papers/permits/ anything that I might need to get my furniture to spain. I will be hiring a van and driving it over myself, is there anything I need for customs etc.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

richie3487 said:


> Can anyone shed some light on the official papers/permits/ anything that I might need to get my furniture to spain. I will be hiring a van and driving it over myself, is there anything I need for customs etc.



There is no customs, you are living in the EU. Put them a van, and bring them  Just make sure your driving licence / insurance is in order

Have you thought about one way van hire?


----------



## richie3487 (Aug 19, 2007)

No is that a possibility i thought one way travel was for the same country only, do you know of any company that does it.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

richie3487 said:


> No is that a possibility i thought one way travel was for the same country only, do you know of any company that does it.


Yes I do

Van Hire one way to Spain or from Spain.
JK International, their tel numbers are, 
Mobile: 077719 65948 UK landline: 01794 884825 and their Spanish number is 0034 616041594


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Yes I do Van Hire one way to Spain or from Spain.
> JK International, their tel numbers are, Mobile: 077719 65948 UK landline: 01794 884825 and their Spanish number is 0034 616041594


THAT is a VERY VERY useful number indeed - Thanks!


----------



## richie3487 (Aug 19, 2007)

thankyou Stravinsky, you are the font of all knowledge when it comes to moving. 

Can anyone tell me about insurances i will be bringing my car and i would like to get house insurance and business insurance,

Also can you tell me is there many Goverment/Local Council run outwards bounds adventure schemes running there I'd like to put my military skills to use and maybe help out with any programmes they have for Teenagers or young adults.


----------



## jakaka (Oct 21, 2007)

Try linea direct for your insurance google it they are in Spain, good luck


----------

